# Verdict on the Damasko DK101????



## jerseywatchman

This model has always intrigued me. So after several years what would you say about this watch with the in-house hw movement from the beloved brand of Damasko? Was it a success or a flop? I heard it has been discontinued. While known for manufacturing tough, military styled tool watches the DK101 was a venture by Damasko into a quasi dress/tool watch. Did this keep it's popularity down amongst Damasko followers? Have owners been disappointed with it? To me, it never seemed to garner the accolades I thought it would, especially giver it in-house movement, sleek looks and it Damasko technologies. Thoughts/comments


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I think it looks amazing and has that cold, no-nonsense look that a German watch should have. Also, someone is currently selling his dk101 BRAND NEW here at WUS for $2200 which is ridiculously low. link


----------



## noregrets

I picked one up several weeks ago and couldn't be happier with it. A stunning piece with a fantastic handwind movement.


----------



## StufflerMike

Discontinued ?

Do not think so. Current orders:


----------



## jakeblixx

I simply don't care for the position of the sub second dial. I love everything else about the watch. I wish they'd do a few dial variations of the watch as the case and movement are fantastic.


----------



## heb

I ordered one a couple of weeks ago. I think its lack of accolades was due to its unGodly price. But the new price is just right.

heb


----------



## kit7

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> I think it looks amazing and has that cold, no-nonsense look that a German watch should have. Also, someone is currently selling his dk101 BRAND NEW here at WUS for $2200 which is ridiculously low. link


It's been there a while, I just don't like sub-seconds on any watch.


----------



## gom819

IMO, at first glance there's nothing special. The more I try to examine the pictures, the piece looks to be very sophisticated and nicely done. Another item to add to my "want list"!


----------



## omeglycine

jakeblixx said:


> I simply don't care for the position of the sub second dial. I love everything else about the watch. I wish they'd do a few dial variations of the watch as the case and movement are fantastic.


I have always preferred my sub seconds at 6 than at 9. I would have some interest in a central seconds version.

I know of one owner who was very impressed with most of the watch, but thought the finishing of the indices and overall dial quality didn't live up to the rest of the watch.


----------



## Nokie

I think you either love it or hate it because of the sub-seconds placement. I personally like it, but the initial pricing put me off.


----------



## heb

The benefit of having the sub seconds dial at 9 is so the minute hand does not obliterate the second hand when it is straight up 12. With at 6, and depending on the thickness of the minute hand, obliteration will occur from 29 to 31 minutes after the hour.

heb



omeglycine said:


> I have always preferred my sub seconds at 6 than at 9. I would have some interest in a central seconds version.
> 
> I know of one owner who was very impressed with most of the watch, but thought the finishing of the indices and overall dial quality didn't live up to the rest of the watch.


----------



## omeglycine

heb said:


> The benefit of having the sub seconds dial at 9 is so the minute hand does not obliterate the second hand when it is straight up 12. With at 6, and depending on the thickness of the minute hand, obliteration will occur from 29 to 31 minutes after the hour.
> 
> heb


I was speaking purely to an aesthetic preference, though I am struggling to wrap my head around your post.


----------



## Boiler

It's too big for me, but I'm torn on the design itself. My preference is for a 6 o'clock subdial & no date, but the 9 o'clock subdial & date @ 3 seem to balance each other rather well here. If it was 38mm or less, I would probably have it on my radar.


----------



## karhu

I like the size and design. The polished elements are out of the Damasko norm as I have come to understand it. Do these polished surfaces have the same scratch resistance as the blasted finish on other models? Would this be the end of the mystery "shirt cuff" hairlines on polished surfaces? If someone could share their experiences I would appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Chen

I think this is gorgeous. I am planning to get one at the end of the year. Damasko rocks!


----------



## kusaioyaji

karhu said:


> I like the size and design. The polished elements are out of the Damasko norm as I have come to understand it. Do these polished surfaces have the same scratch resistance as the blasted finish on other models? Would this be the end of the mystery "shirt cuff" hairlines on polished surfaces? If someone could share their experiences I would appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Karhu:

I've had my DK101 for the past two months constantly exposed to my dental environment of powdered ceramics, abrasives, and diamond dust. I'm not looking to subject the watch as an absolute beater, but there haven't been any noticeable scratches to either the highly polished or brushed surfaces of the metal. I do use dental loupes and have access to a high powered stereoscope to confirm on a smaller scale. FYI, only the bezel, the face of the crown, and the engraved ring of metal on the caseback are highly polished.

My only grievance, and I can only speak for my copy, is that the finishing on the polished aspects of the hands is a bit splotchy with magnification. Not noticeable with my naked eyes, but my job requires that I look for flaws in my prostheses, so this spills into other parts of my hobbies! Otherwise I love my DK101.

-Leon


----------



## karhu

kusaioyaji said:


> Hello Karhu:
> 
> I've had my DK101 for the past two months constantly exposed to my dental environment of powdered ceramics, abrasives, and diamond dust. I'm not looking to subject the watch as an absolute beater, but there haven't been any noticeable scratches to either the highly polished or brushed surfaces of the metal. I do use dental loupes and have access to a high powered stereoscope to confirm on a smaller scale. FYI, only the bezel, the face of the crown, and the engraved ring of metal on the caseback are highly polished.
> 
> My only grievance, and I can only speak for my copy, is that the finishing on the polished aspects of the hands is a bit splotchy with magnification. Not noticeable with my naked eyes, but my job requires that I look for flaws in my prostheses, so this spills into other parts of my hobbies! Otherwise I love my DK101.
> 
> -Leon


Thank you! Very informative write-up. You've definitely put it through its paces. I wonder if the micro-splotches are due to the hardness of the metal making the finishing more difficult. I remember reading that the bead blasting of Damaskos is a challenge because the "beads" themselves wear out!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

I loved it and wrote a big review here.


----------



## kusaioyaji

karhu said:


> Thank you! Very informative write-up. You've definitely put it through its paces. I wonder if the micro-splotches are due to the hardness of the metal making the finishing more difficult. I remember reading that the bead blasting of Damaskos is a challenge because the "beads" themselves wear out!


I'm not sure that the hands are ice hardened, too, like the case and crown. To my naked, aging eyes, the splotches are not visible, only with loupes or higher magnification. It's just a little disconcerting that the indices are mar free, uniform and very consistant in the finishing, yet the mirrored hands on my copy are not. I will attempt to post macro photos detailing this when I can. Devil in the details as they say...

Still, I personally think that the DK101 is an excellent value for the asking price. Speaking of which, the US retail price of this watch has dropped about $1,000 (compared to when it was the DK13). I wonder if Damasko was able to lower the price because of the strength of the dollar and/or getting the economies of scale for production down (my serial number is in the low 200's)?

Lastly, does anyone know if the DK100 (black sunburst instead of the DK101's gray) is still in production? Seems like it isn't offered at watchmann, nor did Mike mention it in his post in Barbing (understood that it may not have been all inclusive for the watches he posted photos for).


----------



## Andy Chen

kusaioyaji said:


> I'm not sure that the hands are ice hardened, too, like the case and crown. To my naked, aging eyes, the splotches are not visible, only with loupes or higher magnification. It's just a little disconcerting that the indices are mar free, uniform and very consistant in the finishing, yet the mirrored hands on my copy are not. I will attempt to post macro photos detailing this when I can. Devil in the details as they say...
> 
> Still, I personally think that the DK101 is an excellent value for the asking price. Speaking of which, the US retail price of this watch has dropped about $1,000 (compared to when it was the DK13). I wonder if Damasko was able to lower the price because of the strength of the dollar and/or getting the economies of scale for production down (my serial number is in the low 200's)?
> 
> Lastly, does anyone know if the DK100 (black sunburst instead of the DK101's gray) is still in production? Seems like it isn't offered at watchmann, nor did Mike mention it in his post in Barbing (understood that it may not have been all inclusive for the watches he posted photos for).


The DK100 is no longer in production. I had asked Damasko about it.


----------



## Vig2000

Andy Chen said:


> The DK100 is no longer in production. I had asked Damasko about it.


That's interesting. Did Damsko mention why they discontinued production of the DK100?


----------



## Andy Chen

Vig2000 said:


> That's interesting. Did Damsko mention why they discontinued production of the DK100?


I was not given a reason. My guess would be that the 100 and 101 have the same appeal and the 101 just looks better? I like black dials and then when I looked at the 101 again, I preferred the 101's anthracite finish.


----------



## Hasna

"...just looks better."

Yes indeed! ;-)


----------



## sulpher

/gone


----------



## Andy Chen

I can't wait for the end of the year to come, when my self-imposed watch-buying ban comes to an end, so I can buy the 101.


----------



## jakeblixx

Andy Chen said:


> I can't wait for the end of the year to come, when my self-imposed watch-buying ban comes to an end, so I can buy the 101.


I imposed one of those on myself for 2016 as well. I'm up to watch #3. Clearly I have no willpower.


----------



## Myron

Nokie said:


> I think you either love it or hate it because of the sub-seconds placement. I personally like it, but the initial pricing put me off.


This is exactly where I am with it. The new price seems just about right. Now my only nitpick is the date wheel. It looks cheap compared to the rest of the watch. I still love the watch, but it seems like Damasko coulda/shoulda done something different with the date wheel to bring it up to the visual level of quality of the rest of the watch.


----------



## MrDagon007

I am the happy owner of the DA373. I have been thinking of the DK101 for wearing on a suit. It's lovely, but currently I rather lean towards a Nomos Metro for that use case.


----------



## robannenagy

Hasna said:


> "...just looks better."
> 
> Yes indeed! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 7832090
> View attachment 7832098
> View attachment 7832106
> View attachment 7832122
> View attachment 7832258
> View attachment 7832250
> View attachment 7832266


Hi,
The strap on the DK101 looks good, what is it?


----------



## ahsan

robannenagy said:


> Hi,
> The strap on the DK101 looks good, what is it?


Exactly! What strap?


----------



## royyim88

why not put the date day same as other damasko?driving me mad.........


----------



## StufflerMike

That would ask a movement modification on the in-house movement of the DK 101 which isn't done overnight. Damasko's innovations all needed time. At Damasko It is all done step by step. One of the last steps was to produce the dial blanks in-house. Another addition to Damasko's precision work; not possible with another financial investment primarily in machinery/tools. 

To broaden the model range I think Damasko will first chose to offer more dial colour options rather than construction modifications. My heart would beat faster for a blue dialed DK with A35 or H35. For a day date DK 101 not so much.


----------



## heb

royyim88 said:


> why not put the date day same as other damasko?driving me mad.........


Hi Roy,
Because the current date position is more inline with dress style watches, which Damasko was going for here.

heb


----------



## StufflerMike

heb said:


> Hi Roy,
> Because the current date position is more inline with dress style watches, which Damasko was going for here.
> 
> heb


That's only half of the answer since OP asked for "date day" and for whatever position you chose you need to modify the movement.


----------



## Vig2000

royyim88 said:


> why not put the date day same as other damasko?driving me mad.........


The main criticism I've heard about the DK101 is that some would prefer no date at all, seeing how this is Damasko's version of a dress watch. Personally, I like having the date and think it's appropriate for this watch, but as for adding a day window as well, that would be too much so no thanks.


----------



## noregrets

My verdict is that the DK101 is fantastic; it is currently my favorite watch and has been for several months now since acquiring it.

It is easy I think to underestimate how beautiful the watch is unless you see it in person. Between the charcoal sunburst dial, concentric circle guilloche on the small seconds subdial, the perfectly colored date window and the beautiful simplicity of the design the dial in my opinion is close to perfect.

In addition to the technical attributes of the in-house movement, it is truly a joy to look at and to wind.

Combine all that with the fact that you don't have to worry about scratching the case and its versatility by changing up the strap, and it's a huge winner in my opinion. I truly couldn't be happier with it.

A few obligatory photos:


----------



## Happy Acres

Beautiful piece, I love the elegant simplicity. One note, the subdial second hand looks like something is stuck to it? Almost looks like grease.


----------



## Luke*

Happy Acres said:


> Beautiful piece, I love the elegant simplicity. One note, the subdial second hand looks like something is stuck to it? Almost looks like grease.


Yeah I see that looks more like oxidation /rust to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Yeah, I'm not sure. It's not visible to the naked eye, I only noticed it when I took the macro shots.


----------



## Happy Acres

noregrets said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure. It's not visible to the naked eye, I only noticed it when I took the macro shots.


 Well hopefully knowing it is there will not detract from your enjoyment. Macro photography is revealing, maybe too much so.


----------



## noregrets

Indeed my friend, and thanks for the kind words. It definitely won't detract from my enjoyment of the piece. She's a beauty for sure.


----------



## Takashi78

I would send it back to have it checked.
If it really is rust then QC messed up.


----------



## noregrets

Takashi78 said:


> I would send it back to have it checked.
> If it really is rust then QC messed up.


Maybe you're right. It's long out of warranty but that shouldn't happen.


----------



## sulpher

Takashi78 said:


> I would send it back to have it checked.
> If it really is rust then QC messed up.


If the rust appeared when it was at the customer, especially if already out of warranty, then QC doesn't have anything to do with it. Let alone having messed up.


----------



## noregrets

sulpher said:


> If the rust appeared when it was at the customer, especially if already out of warranty, then QC doesn't have anything to do with it. Let alone having messed up.


Perhaps...but what would have caused that to happen? I bought it several months ago from the original owner, in LNIB condition. He told me it had never been worn and there was nothing I saw to suggest otherwise, it was absolutely immaculate. I took the macro shots that you see here shortly after purchasing.


----------



## noregrets

Update: I just received a completely unsolicited PM from Greg at Watchmann.com (I don't know how he could have known for sure but that was where the watch was purchased several years ago). 

He offered to replace the second hand free of charge. 

Kudos to you sir for this extraordinary gesture, and thank you to all of you on the forum for your help. I was so blinded by my love for the watch that I had not registered that the second hand was damaged in some way.


----------



## Luke*

What a nice chap Greg is to offer you that great result.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

An excellent-looking watch overall. This model is too large for me and I'd prefer time-only, but I hope Damasko expands further into dressy models. I could see myself getting a sibling to this in the future.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

noregrets said:


> I just received a completely unsolicited PM from Greg at Watchmann.com (I don't know how he could have known for sure but that was where the watch was purchased several years ago).
> 
> He offered to replace the second hand free of charge.


Wow, he came in like a superhero to save the day. That's some awesome customer service!


----------



## sulpher

noregrets said:


> Perhaps...but what would have caused that to happen?


Maybe the galvanisation process wasn't pristine. Experienced that at the company where I worked. First it all looks good and after some years the surface starts to get stains.
Doesn't mean that QC has messed up if the fault of the galvanisation process only appears after some months or years. How should QC know about that if anything looks good right after they had the parts for quality control?
Some things you just can't foresee.
Nice trait of watchman though for changing it for free. His customer service really seems to be pristine.


----------



## Watchyman

I think that it's a step in the right direction for the brand. I will wait and see what the future brings, I hope that they can come up with something along the lines of IWC's Ingenieur. 

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


----------



## OC Watch

Pass


----------



## Philip Loftus

I like mine. But I'll admit the decision to buy the DK 101 isn't an emotional one at all. Nor does your heart skip for joy when you put it on in the morning. It's an instrument which is going to stay accurate no matter how duffed up it gets... oh wait- it doesn't get duffed up: no marks no scratches, only the strap is going to wear. It's always going to look austere. Even the marks you put on it won't personalize it because... you won't put on any marks. No memories. Bit sad really. Are you looking for jewellery? It's not for you. Do you need to bond with your watch? It's not for you. You have other watches? Use the DK for a time check when you set them


----------



## Andy Chen

Philip Loftus said:


> I like mine. But I'll admit the decision to buy the DK 101 isn't an emotional one at all. Nor does your heart skip for joy when you put it on in the morning. It's an instrument which is going to stay accurate no matter how duffed up it gets... oh wait- it doesn't get duffed up: no marks no scratches, only the strap is going to wear. It's always going to look austere. Even the marks you put on it won't personalize it because... you won't put on any marks. No memories. Bit sad really. Are you looking for jewellery? It's not for you. Do you need to bond with your watch? It's not for you. You have other watches? Use the DK for a time check when you set them


Burn. Nice one.


----------



## Philip Loftus

Andy Chen said:


> Burn. Nice one.


No insult intended, Andy. At least not to the watch. I'm selling all my others so I don't need to bother resetting them every day (against the 101). I urge you to get one, you'll be delighted (in an unemotional way).


----------



## Andy Chen

I love it, but the price is a deterrent at the moment. Thanks, Philip


----------



## Hasna

robannenagy said:


> Hi,
> The strap on the DK101 looks good, what is it?





ahsan said:


> Exactly! What strap?


Hi guys,

The strap was hand made in Prague by this bloke. He is active on the Czech watch forum Chronomag.cz.

https://www.instagram.com/zrnic666/

Since i have this one, I have not worn any other.

I ordered it after a saw this photo.


__
http://instagr.am/p/3n9ZBoyFtD/

H.

PS: This morning...


----------



## Myron

Hasna said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The strap was hand made in Prague by this bloke. He is active on the Czech watch forum Chronomag.cz.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/zrnic666/
> 
> Since i have this one, I have not worn any other.
> 
> I ordered it after a saw this photo.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/3n9ZBoyFtD/
> 
> H.
> 
> PS: This morning...


Beautiful!


----------



## manofrolex

Hasna said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The strap was hand made in Prague by this bloke. He is active on the Czech watch forum Chronomag.cz.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/zrnic666/
> 
> Since i have this one, I have not worn any other.
> 
> I ordered it after a saw this photo.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/3n9ZBoyFtD/
> 
> H.
> 
> PS: This morning...
> 
> View attachment 9140650
> View attachment 9140658


Nice espresso machine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

